
Speeding Up Binary Search Trees with Crazy Good Chocolate Pop Tarts (2012) [pdf] - htiek
https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/7a3f/2381519d0d527e4abe830a39c5857a672b11.pdf
======
zheng261
hi keith!

